# White bumps on sides



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

My rhom has some white bumps on it's sides, looks like something under the skin, I dont think its ick, because it's bigger and they arnt all round. Sorry, I dont have a pic, I'll try to get one later but he's never been very good at getting his pics taken.
Could you guys help me out?


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

here's a pic...if this is how I post pics...


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

by the way, he seems to be acting normal...


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

another picture


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

another


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

> another


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

couple more to go


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

...


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

this is the last one....what do you think? :sad:


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

On 3, anyone can answer...

1...

2...

*3!!!!! GO GO GO GO!!*


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

?


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

.


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

..


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Does it look like "cotton spots"? If so, it could be fungus. But I cant really tell from the pics. Do you have rocks in your tank? It can also possibly be from bumping into it or anything sharp. Can you post a clearer pic?


----------

